# Can you repair a cracked plastic crate



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd want to contact the company if you just purchased it....and if they wont replace the crate they should at least have some tips on repair.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe it is a used crate from a past puppy. The crack does not go through the door rim, so it would still be viable even if I didn't fix the crack. Definitely not for airline travel though.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

It may be able to be patched using some resin and Fiberglas, much like how they repair a boat. I don't think glue or epoxy will be strong enough to hold the crack together.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

you can . . . with care of course . . . get something like this"

Plast-aid® multi-purpose repair plastic for your repair solutions.


I believe Home Depot or stores of that nature carry this sort of stuff. Just repair away from the pup...and let set and clean after.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

That Plast-aid stuff look like FUN!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks! That looks like great stuff, I was seeing all kinds of projects I could do with it while watching the video.

Phillyfisher...I don't think the fiberglass would work. Funny you should mention it, but I work at a fiberglass bathtub manufacturing facility and am quite familiar with using FG and resin. I used to repair bathtub molds prior to moving into the safety manager position.


----------

